

Step-by-step JSON client/server tutorial in Rust - steveklabnik
https://github.com/brson/httptest

======
msie
Not a knock against Rust or the lib or the example but I've always hated the
technique of naming a function with a verb but that function only constructs
an object. For example, one would think that get() "gets something" but it
appears to construct an http request object that you call send() on.

    
    
        let mut res = client.get("http://localhost:3000/").send().unwrap();
    

Unless you have some experience with creating routes, you can't immediately
tell what the following does:

    
    
        router.get("/", hello_world);
        router.post("/set", set_greeting);

